# Bay hippie 8/11 smash



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had Bruce lance and brooks today and we put a hurting on the fish ! Fishing this year has been on fire at Bay Hippie Outfitters! Only looks to continue so give us a call !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

